# Heat Exchanger - Burstner Argos 747 2007



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Does anyone know how to get heat into the back of the vehicle when travelling. I have read about passengers travelling and 'being as warm as toast' in the back. 

We have the heat exchanger in the correct position and the pump switch above the sink turned on but no heat comes out of the radiators so it quite cold when we stop for a break in this weather.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated as we are off to Portugal via France (Calais) and Spain in January and think travelling through France and Spain at this time of year may be quite cool.

Chris


----------



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi I have a Burstner 821
Think you will find that the pump is to heat the engine water for when its really cold. 
If you have alde heating and a slide control put the slide on the hot water and heating to the heating only and turn the thermostat to the temp., required. Make sure the knob on top of the heat exchanger is inline and not across. You should not need the pump for heating the inside.


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks - that makes sense. We didn't think about using the alde controls.
Will try next week when on our travels.

Merry Christmas

Graham and Chris


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have a burstner 748-2 year 2004. Our rear heat exchanger is heated by the engine water the same as the normal dash heater. It has a water on / off valve and a 2 speed fan which is under the rear travel seats. It does work OK. It is not run of off the van heating system.

steve & ann. ------------- teensvan.


----------



## motomax (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Chris

Ours is a 2008, but I am sure ours is the same system.
Shortly after we get going on the road, (engine temp up to normal) we then turn the Alde heating control to 'Water & Heating' and flick the separate PUMP switch on (the one over the sink). 10-15 mins later rads are warm and you will also have hot water should you need to use if you take a short break. BUT - when you do stop turn OFF the separate PUMP switch and the when back on the road turn back on again.

When you arrive on site again you must turn off PUMP and then either use the electric hook up or gas - but all is lovely and warm already!! 

Paul


----------



## mauriceheather1 (May 27, 2008)

*heat exchanger burstner 747*

Hi To all you burstner owners, if you haven;t already. go to 
www.burstnerclub.org.uk.best wishes maurice


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

motomax said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> Ours is a 2008, but I am sure ours is the same system.
> Shortly after we get going on the road, (engine temp up to normal) we then turn the Alde heating control to 'Water & Heating' and flick the separate PUMP switch on (the one over the sink). 10-15 mins later rads are warm and you will also have hot water should you need to use if you take a short break. BUT - when you do stop turn OFF the separate PUMP switch and the when back on the road turn back on again.
> ...


Spot on. :hello1:

steve


----------

